

The complete guide to set up your own Ashley Madison database - gtwy
http://gtwy.net/am.txt

======
nasalgoat
I chuckled when he installed MySQL just to dump the files to CSV to put it in
PostgreSQL.

~~~
gtwy
I thought it was the cleanest way to go about it. I didn't want all the data,
just some of it. What would you have done? I spent a long time trying to find
the best way to convert a MySQL dump to PostgreSQL but ultimately decided upon
going the CSV route.

~~~
nasalgoat
Just funny that MySQL couldn't cut it.

------
sssilver
404

